# Solidfuel.ie : has anyone heard of this online seller of firewood?



## kruger (16 Dec 2009)

In response to the question where to get good quality Firewood, I recently bought a 2 cubic metre crate of kiln dried Ash firewood from http://www.solidfuel.ie for €339 and I am very satisfied with the service and value for money that I got. The logs are big and last for hours. I would recommend them to anyone burning wood in a stove.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Jan 2010)

*Re: Key Post: Wood burning stoves*



kruger said:


> In response to the question where to get good quality Firewood, I recently bought a 2 cubic metre crate of kiln dried Ash firewood from http://www.solidfuel.ie for €339 and I am very satisfied with the service and value for money that I got. The logs are big and last for hours. I would recommend them to anyone burning wood in a stove.


 
People should treat any recommendation from a first time poster with care.


----------



## ajapale (1 Jan 2010)

Brendan said:


> People should treat any recommendation from a first time poster with care.



I have moved this post from the old key post dating to 2005 and rephrased the title of the question slightly.

aj
moderator


> SolidFuel.ie is tradename of OutScape limited.
> 
> It was established in 2005 and is involved in the sale and distribution of sustainable solid fuels throughout Ireland.
> 
> ...


----------



## allthedoyles (1 Jan 2010)

Hav'nt heard of them , but their prices are not competitive for bulk buying .

eg. 50 bags of 20kg coal/smokeless ( 1 tonne ) - would cost you € 9.50 per bag ( € 375.00 )

A full 40kg bag of coal now retails at around €12.50 / €14.00 in most parts of the country. ( delivered )

here is an example of Dublin prices on www.donedeal.ie € 312.50 for a tonne of coal 

http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/others/1003404  ( no connection to either of these )


----------

